# (Cheap - under $100) Plugin that makes your samples unrecognizable (transformation by adding a mix of reverb, modulation, warp etc).



## Ray (Jul 12, 2022)

I'm looking for something that will, for example, transform an Electric Piano sound into a soft synth pluck sound (keeping the initial organic source but taking it a step further). Does that make sense?
Don't tell me to look into sound design, I am absolutely terrible at it and I don't have the required patience.
Maybe something like UJAM's Micro Finisher, but better than that.


----------



## musicalweather (Jul 12, 2022)

IK Multimedia Mixbox? It has individual units but also presets that can quickly and dramatically alter the sound.


----------



## Ray (Jul 13, 2022)

musicalweather said:


> IK Multimedia Mixbox? It has individual units but also presets that can quickly and dramatically alter the sound.


Thanks a lot! It's a bit hard on my wallet at this particular moment, but I'll keep it in mind for better financial times, haha.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 13, 2022)

The Puremagnetik stuff is very affordable and does weird unpredictable good things to your sources. Sometimes three of four of them are on sale for like $12.

But also check out Meldaproduction Mmorph. If it’s on 50% sale, snag it.

And if you want a multi effects unit that is ace and more in line with your description, check out Unfiltered Audio’s BYOME or TRIAD on sale. They can be purchased for $31 by subscribing to Plugin Alliance’s FOREVER29 subscription for just one month, buying the plugin for $1 and then unsubbing again. Combined with TANTRA2 (same reseller) you can make VERY cool changes to your tracks.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 13, 2022)

Currently on sale, honestly for $19.99 + VAT this is a no brainer:


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## Marcus Millfield (Jul 13, 2022)

Give PaulXStretch a go, it's free: https://sonosaurus.com/paulxstretch/


----------



## jbuhler (Jul 13, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Currently on sale, honestly for $19.99 + VAT this is a no brainer:


Where is this deal available?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 13, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> Where is this deal available?


Plugin Alliance, the reseller that sells all Unfiltered Audio stuff.









All Plugins & Products


M/S Mastering Tools & Audio Plugins




www.plugin-alliance.com





Don’t buy anything for the already reduced sticker prices, there are (daily) voucher codes available for some of them - as well as $25 loyalty vouchers (that are generic so they can be used by anyone) with a minimum spend of $75. All stackable. If you fancy more of their plugins that may be the best way forward. There’s a separate Plugin Alliance thread for more details.


----------



## RogiervG (Jul 13, 2022)

If you have daw, you can already do that with the supplied plugins.

If you don't, you can use audacity and others.. 

all can twist and turn, mangle, abuse, slap it in the face, throw it around etc.. to you hearts content.


----------



## jbuhler (Jul 13, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Plugin Alliance, the reseller that sells all Unfiltered Audio stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PA is one I’ve never used. Deals are generally too gamified for my taste, with vouchers and all. Is this one where you can simply enter coupon code to get $19 deal?.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 13, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> PA is one I’ve never used. Deals are generally too gamified for my taste, with vouchers and all. Is this one where you can simply enter coupon code to get $19 deal?.


Yes. Just make an account, put BYOME in your cart and type in the coupon. Easy peasy. You don’t need anything else. Pay 20 bucks and done. The Unfiltered Audio plugins are excellent, albeit slightly left-of-center in terms of UI and edginess.


----------



## Crowe (Jul 13, 2022)

I like how you say 'No sound design' but this is still sound design and all the tools up until now have all been... for sound design.

For real though. What you're asking for is sound design. You'll still have to listen to a plugin's output and make decisions for shaping the sound based on that. If you don't want to get into sound design, buy samples or synths.


----------



## NekujaK (Jul 13, 2022)

I love Narcotic. It's got a healthy bank of effects under the hood, I find the UI much easier to use than the Unfiltered Audio stuff, everything's tweakable, and it's got a great randomization engine. When I need to do some heavy alteration of a sound, Narcotic is my go to.

I didn't realize how pricey it was ($120), so it may not be for you. I got it when it was first released thru an APD deal, and I think I've seen it occasionally go on sale since then, so it's worth keeping an eye on it.









Narcotic


Narcotic, Narcotic plugin, buy Narcotic, download Narcotic trial, Lunatic Audio Narcotic




www.pluginboutique.com


----------



## Al Maurice (Jul 13, 2022)

I agree with @RogiervG -- it's amazing what you can achieve with some ingenuity, try some of your preexisting plugins and see what you can achieve first.


----------



## Ray (Jul 13, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Currently on sale, honestly for $19.99 + VAT this is a no brainer:


Bless you mate, I got this and I can't keep my hands off it. Not to mention such a huge discount! All the best to you


----------



## Ray (Jul 13, 2022)

Crowe said:


> I like how you say 'No sound design' but this is still sound design and all the tools up until now have all been... for sound design.
> 
> For real though. What you're asking for is sound design. You'll still have to listen to a plugin's output and make decisions for shaping the sound based on that. If you don't want to get into sound design, buy samples or synths.


You're right. But I should clarify what I meant, what I was implying is, I don't want a synth library for sound design (in that case I would've to start from 0). I want to start with a library I already own - like an Electric Piano, an acoustic piano, a string library etc and to just pick up from there; just tweaking the sound, not building it from scratch myself.


----------



## CGR (Jul 13, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> The Puremagnetik stuff is very affordable and does weird unpredictable good things to your sources. Sometimes three of four of them are on sale for like $12.


+ 1 - An under-the-radar developer of some very creative plugins which can give you some "out there" results:






DEVICES


"Some of the most musically inspiring tools you can find on the market" —AudioNewsRoom




puremagnetik.com





Also, they release some excellent experimental, instrumental albums – I recommend checking out the music of Micah Frank, Arovane and Boris Salchow:






Artists


Puremagnetik is a Brooklyn-based label that creates instruments, sounds and curated music releases.




puremagnetik.com


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 13, 2022)

Kilohearts have a lot of free effects now, including their Ringmod plugin. It it a metallic sort of sound, but it does provide a way of instantly creating a synth-like sound without losing a fast attack. And their free reverser plugin produces interesting effects. 

Moodal is pretty good for some spectral processing.

But I agree with Doc and the choice you went for. Byome has some great effects and a lot of modulation options.


----------



## Pier (Jul 13, 2022)

Do you have Zebra?

You could use Zebrify as an FX unit to trigger oscillators from the envelope follower.


----------



## R. Naroth (Jul 13, 2022)

Pier said:


> Do you have Zebra?
> 
> You could use Zebrify as an FX unit to trigger oscillators from the envelope follower.


Totally second this. Zebrify contains about 15 effects, all can be modulated and combined with the Oscilaltors, Noise and FM modules.


----------



## Trevor Meier (Aug 1, 2022)

CGR said:


> + 1 - An under-the-radar developer of some very creative plugins which can give you some "out there" results:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another vote for Puremagnetik. The new Lore plugin they’re developing is loads of fun.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 2, 2022)

You wanted cheap. How does $15 sound?

Granular Suite brings together 5 of Puremagnetik's acclaimed granular processing and resynthesis devices. Disintegrate, warp, meld and bend your audio with this powerful set of sound experimentation tools.


----------



## GtrString (Aug 2, 2022)

Baby Audio Super VHS and a transient shaper (like Softube or any other)


----------



## Ray (Aug 2, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> You wanted cheap. How does $15 sound?
> 
> Granular Suite brings together 5 of Puremagnetik's acclaimed granular processing and resynthesis devices. Disintegrate, warp, meld and bend your audio with this powerful set of sound experimentation tools.


You're God you know that right?
Thanks doesn't even cover it.


----------

